# R-Line Appearance Package



## actualself (May 21, 2017)

Anyone have a sense of when we we should expect the R-Line Appearance Package to be available?

Also I'm surprised you can't get it on the SEL Premium (only on lesser trims). Seems counter-intuitive.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

R-Line production will begin the first week of July.


----------



## jkueter (Feb 12, 2008)

What's the point of this if there is no performance upgrade?


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

Some people just like the looks, don't care as much about the performance, and like the other little features. To each their own.


----------



## actualself (May 21, 2017)

I for one think the R-Line Appearance Package improves the looks very considerably.

Most of all, I find the rims on regular trim lines quite unattractive.


----------



## Atlasfan (Apr 13, 2017)

*Trenton rims*

Do you kmow if it is possible to order the Trenton rims without the full R-Line package ?


----------



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

Atlasfan said:


> Do you kmow if it is possible to order the Trenton rims without the full R-Line package ?



via VW parts i'm sure. But at what cost?? And right now there are no deliveries of factory custom orders. Just as spec'd via allocation.


----------



## DennisMitchell (Oct 26, 2014)

I don't understand why the R-Line doesn't include paddle shifters. Hoping someone tries swapping a steering wheel.


----------



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

DennisMitchell said:


> I don't understand why the R-Line doesn't include paddle shifters. Hoping someone tries swapping a steering wheel.


Because R Line is only pretty bits, no functional bits at all. In fact you lose functionality (360 view and park assist). So really some would consider it a downgrade. Also you have to pay more money for the same parts on other lines, but this time they are black instead of body Colour. I get why people want a sporty look but I feel R Line is a waste (for me anyway). 

More money for less stuff doesn't feel right to me.


----------



## wolfsburgfanatic (May 27, 2002)

Production of the R-Line begins in early July. I'd expect them at dealers by the end of July/early august.


----------



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

wolfsburgfanatic said:


> Production of the R-Line begins in early July. I'd expect them at dealers by the end of July/early august.


I wonder what changes that week. A lot of things sure start then. Almost like another part of the factory comes online or they add a spray booth or something


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Drive by said:


> I wonder what changes that week. A lot of things sure start then. Almost like another part of the factory comes online or they add a spray booth or something



It probably has to do with the suppliers of the various parts to build up enough inventory.


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

*why bother*

most of these add-on items can be had via ebay from the vw teramont in china... seems like a lot of money for not much gain. If they made the R with a better engine it might be worth it


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

I personally like the body-colored cladding, the more aggressive front bumper and the Trenton wheels.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

The stock 18" wheels are AWFUL looking... An upgraded 19" from OZ or BBS on Tirerack along with not garbage tires will be well over $2,000.



The R-Line is $1995 for 20" wheels a nice body kit and a few bits for the interior - none of which need to be ordered from a shady seller in China. It pretty much sells itself if you don't want the nasty stock wheels.



There's no engine upgrades because that would have required VWoA to federalize another engine which would have made the package that much more expensive.



The lack of paddle shifters is kinda stupid though - my Golf wagen S has them. :screwy:


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

NoDubJustYet said:


> The stock 18" wheels are AWFUL looking... An upgraded 19" from OZ or BBS on Tirerack along with not garbage tires will be well over $2,000.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They will have to do it. It is impossible for Atlas to stay competitive with 23mpg on HWY in AWD version. Competition is killing them there, and soon Honda is bringing 278lb-ft 2.0T into Pilot (still speculation though). 
Like I said before, I believe VW is testing 2.5V6 TSI in Teramont in China in real conditions and bringing it here with facelift in 2020 or 2021 if not earlier when sales drops.
As for 18"" stock wheels, I would appreciate them here in Colorado. They do not have big gap, which makes it better in deep snow driving. I have on both cars two sets of wheels, summer and winter, and in deep snow it is problem with open wheels since snow collects on wheel. 
Those would work great with winter tires. But I agree, for summer, some BBS or Momo wheels would do trick.


----------



## rodolan (Jan 17, 2007)

Myself personally I probably wouldn't have bought an Atlas if it weren't for the R-Line pkg. The Atlas just didn't do it for me with the 18's and all that black plastic around the bottom of the car. So for me it was worth the extra money to get R-Line just for the looks. Do I think they could have tweaked the suspension, of course. A bump in horsepower absolutely but they didn't and I suspect they will in a couple years, so for now I'll enjoy the looks.


----------



## formula14 (Jul 5, 2010)

Anybody have any idea on when R-Lines that arent white or black will be available?


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

formula14 said:


> Anybody have any idea on when R-Lines that arent white or black will be available?


My Tourmaline Blue is scheduled for delivery to the dealership sometime between Dec. 21st and January 9th.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

NoDubJustYet said:


> The lack of paddle shifters is kinda stupid though - my Golf wagen S has them. :screwy:


Swap the steering wheel for one with them...it's pretty simple

I paid $315 SHIPPED for my OEM one w/paddles (in my Passat, which I believe uses the same wheel as the Atlas). Activate them thru VCDS and done!

Looks like it's $371 now though from GCP Tuning


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> Swap the steering wheel for one with them...it's pretty simple
> 
> I paid $315 SHIPPED for my OEM one w/paddles (in my Passat, which I believe uses the same wheel as the Atlas). Activate them thru VCDS and done!
> 
> Looks like it's $371 now though from GCP Tuning



Didn't realized you can do this. Not my gears are turning. LOL


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah, the airbag just releases with 2 clips (by using a small flat head screwdriver)
Unplug it
Remove the steering wheel bolt
Swap in the new wheel
Plug the airbag back in
Snap the airbag into the wheel

It sounds complicated (some think dangerous too), but it can be done in under 5 minutes


----------



## Gromicide (Nov 1, 2017)

I saw a blue one here in Northeast FL last week. Sales guy showed it to me but it hadn't gone through PDI. I didn't believe him as I thought we would only see black or white for the next month or two at least. Couple other black ones around the area but at least one was sold quick. They looked great. Probably wouldn't be worth it if not for those fugly wheels on the non R trims. Sorry but the Atlas wheels are awful looking.


----------



## Atlas123 (Sep 18, 2017)

Gromicide said:


> I saw a blue one here in Northeast FL last week. Sales guy showed it to me but it hadn't gone through PDI. I didn't believe him as I thought we would only see black or white for the next month or two at least. Couple other black ones around the area but at least one was sold quick. They looked great. Probably wouldn't be worth it if not for those fugly wheels on the non R trims. Sorry but the Atlas wheels are awful looking.


My salesman told me he had been able to custom order someone a non R-Line Atlas with R-Line wheels. I assume they just paid for the costs of the wheels? Might be worth looking into if that's the only thing pushing you to R-Line.


----------



## Gromicide (Nov 1, 2017)

Atlas123 said:


> My salesman told me he had been able to custom order someone a non R-Line Atlas with R-Line wheels. I assume they just paid for the costs of the wheels? Might be worth looking into if that's the only thing pushing you to R-Line.


yeah that's good to know. Thanks.


----------



## Advan1 (Nov 4, 2017)

*New R Line color*



vwbugstuff said:


> My Tourmaline Blue is scheduled for delivery to the dealership sometime between Dec. 21st and January 9th.


Jeff Smith VW in Georgia has a Tourmaline Blue R Line available for sale now...you can see it on Cars.com


----------



## Tone337 (May 2, 2002)

Trenton 20" wheels (same as R-Line) are available as an accessory already:
https://www.westsidevw.com/new/Volkswagen/2018-Volkswagen-Atlas-6410016b0a0e0a6b24400814bb2af2c3.htm

Someone was quoted $2421 for these wheels (assuming this includes tires and credit for 18's), making the R-Line package a much better value.


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

I have a black R-line SEL, Those 20 inch dark wheels make the vehicle. They are HOT!


----------



## Advan1 (Nov 4, 2017)

*PIC’s*



0macman0 said:


> I have a black R-line SEL, Those 20 inch dark wheels make the vehicle. They are HOT!


Pics please! I have a white SE-Tech R-Line...wondering what the black wheels would look like on the R-Line.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

Tone337 said:


> Trenton 20" wheels (same as R-Line) are available as an accessory already:
> https://www.westsidevw.com/new/Volkswagen/2018-Volkswagen-Atlas-6410016b0a0e0a6b24400814bb2af2c3.htm
> 
> Someone was quoted $2421 for these wheels (assuming this includes tires and credit for 18's), *making the R-Line package a much better value*.


Yep.



Besides the lack of paddles on the steering wheel, the black plastic dead pedal bugs. Unfortunately, it would appear the Atlas dead pedal isn't the same size as other MQB cars.










vs


----------



## thegreekzlatan (5 mo ago)

vwbugstuff said:


> My Tourmaline Blue is scheduled for delivery to the dealership sometime between Dec. 21st and January 9th.


Ordered Silver and dealership said they have not started them yet and don't know when. I switched to Black because I can't wait anymore.


----------

